# Help found wild mouse



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay so we just found a mouse in our house so we put it in my old hamster cage after cleaning it + putting in food and toys. We didn't want to kill it and my cat was about to, so we named him Lucky. He's in the cage now, and I put a bit of a raw mushroom near him to see if he was responsive. He's standing still, and breathing really fast, I'm really worried about him. He's turning his head and blinking and stuff, so maybe it's just normal mouse behavior? I know next to nothing about mice, I've been researching rats this whole time!


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

I would suggest to release him outdoors, his heavy breathing and standing still shows he can be in a bit of shock and is terrified being in the cage as the mouse would not be used to confinement and human interaction. I would suggest against trying to domesticate the mouse as well if that was your plan. This can be done with a orphaned baby mouse but with adults they will remain hostile and also the stress of being locked up can sometimes kill them. If he has no injuries I would release him immediately.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I would definitely release him, he's terrified and completely stressed. Don't wait until the morning, just take the cage outside and open the door so he can get somewhere he feel safe.


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll release him ASAP! I didn't get these until now after going to sleep, I feel bad for the little guy! He ended up falling asleep in the little house in there, and he's out and about in his cage, actually moving now. After a second thought, I put a bowl of water in rather than a bottle because I figured he wouldn't know how to use it. Anything you can think of I can do to help him before I let him go? It's super early and my parents would get mad at me if I tried to scoop him up in something and he ended up biting me. >.>


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, took out the mushroom last night because I looked it up and apparently mushrooms aren't necessarily good for them.


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*Best to release him. We had a mice problem when I housed hamsters. I remember walking in my room seeing a mice stand in my unused hamster cage stealing the food that was inside of it. Like Rats they are escape artists and great food stealers. I wouldn't release into the wild first until you end up catching two more to go along with him. If there's one mouse, then that means a bunch more!*


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

I would definantly release him as soon as possible! The way you described Lucky's actions sounds like he's in shock, and I'm %99.99 sure that he is. I mean, wouldn't we all be a little scared if some giant creature grabbed us up as put us Ito a tiny cage?You'll definantly never bond with the rat if you kept him as a pet. Wild mice are verydifferent than domesticate mice. It's basically like capturing a wolf and pretending like its a dog. You may have seen it happen on movies or something. But it's not. Plus, it's inhumane to the poor thing. In sure he's scared to death. And wild mice can easily arry diseases. Trust me, they're nothin like their domesticated cousins. They are not pets. Period. Before you let him go, I'd just give him a glance over and not touch him or anything. Don't come in close contact with him. He will be fine. You didn't injure him or anything, and the fact that you find the little guy doesn't mean he's hurt. I'm sure he's doing just well. Just go outside and immediately open the cage and walk away. Don't watch him leave, don't pick him up, just walk off. Most likely, he won't run out until you're gone, or he may burst out like a rocket. Either way, trust me, he doesn't want to be in there. Once he's gone, you've done the right thing! Now the little guy can go home to his family. And probably won't ever bug your house with the infestation of rodents ever again! Once you've gotten this wild creature out of your house, go buy yourself a domesticated rat! They're so much Bette than mice! Especially WILD mice at that! Just remember that wild animals are NOT pets! They don't like humans, and could be aggressive. Bye!


----------

